# Raccourcis clavier "flèches"



## Eddy58 (17 Mai 2003)

Comment faire des raccourcis clavier menus "Pomme + flèche (haut, bas gauche ou droite)" ?
Certaines applications le font, mais Interface Builder ne propose pas les flèches de direction. Je pense qu'il faut générer le menu par programmation dans -(void)awakeFromNib et indiquer une séquence de caractères spéciaux pour dire que l'on veut une flèche mais quel est cette séquence ? Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ?


----------



## Manu (20 Mai 2003)

Tu trouveras ce qu'il te faut ici : 
http://developer.apple.com/techpubs/macosx/Cocoa/TasksAndConcepts/ProgrammingTopics/MenuList/index.html


----------



## Duaner (6 Juin 2003)

Il y a plus simple: dans IB tu commence par mettre un raccourci bidon dans l'inspecteur, puis doubles-cliques à l'endroit 'sur le raccourcis clavier' de l'article de menu (j'espère être clair...). là tape le raccourci que tu veux. Ça marche même avec les caractères spéciaux comme les flèches, home, end... Tu peux même faire faires raccourcis sans la touche  'commande'.


----------



## Duaner (6 Juin 2003)

Il y a plus simple: dans IB tu commence par mettre un raccourci bidon dans l'inspecteur, puis doubles-cliques 'sur le raccourcis clavier' de l'article de menu (j'espère être clair...). là tape le raccourci que tu veux. Ça marche même avec les caractères spéciaux comme les flèches, home, end... Tu peux même faire faires raccourcis sans la touche  'commande'.


----------



## Eddy58 (4 Septembre 2003)

Je retrouve enfin le temps de bosser sur mon projet.....ok merci ca marche impeccable je connaissais pas ce truc, de plus les flèches avec la touche commande en moins ca rend le tout plus intuitif.


----------

